# Sick and tired of being described as "bubbly" ... The new dark enfp is me



## Cynnamon Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

I am new to this forum and to be honest, I have never really joined an on-line chat forum EVER. I know, kind of hard to believe considering how gregarious my type is supposed to be. 

Anyways, greetings everyone!!! 

My name is Cynthia, my nickname is Cyn. I go by Cynnamon Girl because I love the song by Neil Young and the cover of it by Type O Negative...especially the depressed mode. It rocks! It is also my gamer tag on XBOX Live. 

I am optimistic and love filling my time with exciting and unique things to do. I am constantly scanning the local paper looking for food festivals, wine tasting festivals, and other festivities that allow me to be outside enjoying the great outdoors in conjunction with doing something social. I love going out to restaurants, bars, and the movies. I love animals with an unwavering passion and am a manager at a pet store. I love teaching others about how amazing and wonderful pets can be. 

In reference to being called "bubbly", well it's hard to deny it but I have a dark "grrr" side as well. It's true, I do come off as extremely energetic, open up easily to strangers, and can make almost anyone laugh if I try. Some types are harder to manipulate than others in this case... my INTJ boyfriend, for example. He stares vacantly at me while I am laughing so hard tears come to my eyes. We do compliment each other well, though. And I am thoroughly enamored with the uniqueness of his personality. Sometimes, opposites attract and actually work!!!

I love playing video games, my favs are Bioshock and Rainbow 6 Las Vegas. I am kind of a geek like that, I have always loved playing games, ever since my mom bought me a Sega Genesis. However, my gaming comes and goes in spurts. Like a true ENFP, I get bored easily and when something new and shiny comes around, you'd better believe I'm running in that direction!!! OOOOOOO SQUIRREL!! 

I love to read as well. But have found that my book collection is filled with unfinished novels because another novel sounded more intriguing than the one I was already reading. There are many that have so enraptured me that I read them over and over again. Watership down is a prime example. 

I joined this forum hoping to meet different personality types, get to know people, learn some things and just to have a good time. I hope to surround my internet self with interesting people and invite you to give comments, say hello, or add me as a friend if you find me somewhat intriguing. 

Take Care,
Cynnamon Girl
:crazy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Cynnamon Girl and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Cynnamon Girl. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome! Nice to have another ENFP around! Yay to us! I like the title of your post. : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I can relate the the reading, I have 8 books I am currently reading. ;p
Welcome.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Aeon Flux, my name is Ian.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

welcome, so any favorite books?


----------



## Cynnamon Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

I like a lot of Stephen King's novels, like The Green Mile and his collection of short stories, Nightmares and Dreamscapes. I also love reading sociological non-fiction books, my favorites are Fast Food Nation and For Shame. As mentioned previously, I am infamous for not finishing anything that I start. I am currently reading The Count of Monte Cristo, American Psycho, The Time Traveler's Wife, and Wesley the Owl. I love going to the book store and perusing every section until something enraptures me and I must buy it. Then the process repeats itself every month, whether or not I'm done with said previous enraptured book.


----------



## DG1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Cyn

Welcome to Personality Cafe. I think we have a bit in common. I'm brand new myself, I also have never ever joined an online forum, so this is all new for me too. Quite nervous about it to tell the truth.

My MBTI type is ESFP and even though on the whole I agree with most descriptions of type, I have my ggrrr side too. The older I get the less I feel that I am bubbly and ditsy, but in a good way, if that makes sense. I absolutely do not want to be the centre of attention although I do enjoy being in social environments and can always be found in the thick of whatever is going on. 

I love being outdoors and playing golf and tennis whatever the elements, however I also get enormous pleasure from a walk in the park or sitting in my garden on my own. I sometimes feel as if the MBTI description makes us poor ESFP's come across as superficial and I would be quite horrified if I thought that was true.

Am an avid reader too. I struggled with Time Traveler's Wife, but kept going and was so pleased that I did, truly enjoyed that novel. I generally do see books through to the end but always have a stack on the go at once. There is a permanent pile at the side of my bed, and my amazon wish list is ever growing. I'm the same with music, basically downloading more than my budget really allows. Budgeting definitely not one of my strong points ..... that live for today attitude does have some disadvantages.

I have really enjoyed browsing through the various forums on line and now I have taken the plunge, hope that I may continue to contribute, albeit not in too much of a major way. I've got two young kids, work part-time and am studying at the moment, so my free time comes in pockets.

My husband is ISTJ - works well I think, he is so grounded and dedicated to his job and our home, that it gives me the freedom to be spontaneous and not have to worry about some of the heavier burdens of life. In more recent times though, I am trying to really help take on some of the more responsible tasks to ease his path and to try to help him relax a bit more. Don't know ..... perhaps I'm working on my shadow side, or perhaps just a mid-life thing? Anyway, my point being that I agree with you Cyn, even though our types are different, we are all individuals and on a journey, not stagnant, capable of change.

Take care

DG


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

I completely agree with your statement about being "bubbly." It slightly annoys me when people think of me as being nothing but optimistic and cheerful, as if I couldn't experience/understand the darker side of life.

Ahaha, my boyfriend does the same thing to me. I can't understand how he doesn't understand how it's so funny. xD

I loved The Time Traveler's Wife so much. The Count of Monte Cristo was really interesting, too. I haven't read the other books, but they sound interesting. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Cynnamon Girl said:


> I am new to this forum and to be honest, I have never really joined an on-line chat forum EVER. I know, kind of hard to believe considering how gregarious my type is supposed to be.
> 
> Anyways, greetings everyone!!!
> 
> ...


Greetings Cynnamon Girl! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its awesome for a fellow ENFP sister to join. You will surely meet some interesting characters here. :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I know how you feel about the bubbly. I'm one of those people who has been called bubbly and told that I'm always smiling to the point where two people actually thought I'd been drinking during Frosh Week last year. However, I can be on the opposite side and have people trying to get me to smile (even though I'm not in a bad mood) and be described as always frowning.


----------



## Hillary (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi!! I'm new as well and I completely understand that 'darker side' of life. I love dark comedies and often say things that make my mother look at me and go, "you are so going to hell for that." (jokingly of course, lol). I can't even tell you how many books I have started right now. I'm also reading The Time Travelers Wife, along with Death: A Life (dark comedy), The Ruins, and Escape. I love reading. 

Anywho, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome! I'm 'bubbly' too... An optimist to an annoying extent! It's my first forum also and a lot of fun! 

About unfinished books: As I become more scattered and more 'ENFP' I'm less concerned with finishing anything; I have five or six books going at a time! A friend read all the Twilight books so I asked her to save me the trouble and tell me the entire series from beginning to end! 

I'm into camping and love nature. I bike fifteen to twenty miles a day during the summer and am wondering what I"ll do in the winter! Festivals! Feasts of sights, sounds, tastes and people! (Hope that reads correctly!) I love what you said about your boyfriend! Yes, we ENFPs are often attracted to our opposites, those cool, peaceful intuitive types. ~ And their amused eyed and charming smiles don't hurt either! Enjoy your time here, Cynnamon Girl!


----------

